# some may know



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

some may know I pulled my gun on a guy and got arrested. I had to wait about 2 years for it to go to court. my case was dropped because the guy was lying about what happed. so my chl was giving back to me from the state. I sent in all the paper work they needed. so I went ahead to get it renewed and was told they would not renew it because I had a open charge on me for reckless driving. I told them that charge was dropped it did not even make it to court. they had dropped it. they said it was still open. so I had to go back to court and get them to give me a paper saying that charge was dropped. I just don't see how they can give it back to me then say no you have a charge on you. I did not know a reckless driving could stop someone from getting your chl.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Each state has different laws when it concerns permits to carry and/or purchasing a weapon.....


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

its the same state that I live in and its the same state that had already giving my chl back.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a great example why we should avoid the justice system.
Imagine defending yourself or family legitimately, you'll still be dragged through the justice system.
Lady Justice is blind(good thing) , but the system of lawyers, judges, etc can be unequally as blind (not good ).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> That's a great example why we should avoid the justice system.
> Imagine defending yourself or family legitimately, you'll still be dragged through the justice system.
> Lady Justice is blind(good thing) , but the system of lawyers, judges, etc can be unequally as blind (not good ).


Well said.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Robocop said it best I think, his advice. "Stay out of Trouble".


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

it came in the mail today.


----------

